# Non riesco a connettermi a internet

## source-based

Ho scaricato WPA supplicant,ho provato a connettersi via wireless,ma dato che il risultato di

```
ping -c 3 www.google.com
```

è unknown host www.google.com

vuol dire che la rete non funziona.Non ho idea di cosa possa essere perché mi sembra di aver configurato tutto per bene.Last edited by source-based on Fri Dec 05, 2014 8:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## GuN_jAcK

L'informazione è molto vaga, potresti gentilmente postarci un: 

lspci

Poi un:

ifconfig

----------

## source-based

Perdonatemi,ma ho optato per rifare l'installazione da capo.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

fai come meglio credi   :Wink: 

Per qualsiasi cosa non esitare a chiedere  :Smile: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *source-based wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vuol dire che la rete non funziona.Non ho idea di cosa possa essere perché mi sembra di aver configurato tutto per bene.

 

È un giudizio molto sbrigativo, magari non avevi configurato i dns corretti in /etc/resolv.conf. O non avevi impostato un gateway. O google quel giorno aveva deciso di mettere un blocco sui pacchetti ICMP. Come primo test io pingherei l'access point, almeno sai che deve rispondere per forza.

----------

## source-based

Può essere che sia sbrigativo, ma io sto installando gentoo da capo  :Surprised: 

Siccome non me ne intendo,appena qualcosa non va rifaccio da capo

----------

## GuN_jAcK

dovresti invece cercare di capire perchè una cosa non va... sennò una gentoo non la installerai mai!

----------

## source-based

Ho effettuato una nuova installazione ma ho sempre lo stesso problema e mi serve aiuto.Chiedete pure di postare output e lo posterò.

LSPCI:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8240]

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device 9840

00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 0

00:02.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Functions 5:1

00:02.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Functions 5:1

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 02)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 11)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 5

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 13)

01:00.1 SD Host controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 3010 (rev 13)

05:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

```

IFCONFIG:

```

```

----------

## sabayonino

e se reinstall ancora avrai di nuovo lo stesso problema.

devi abilitare la scheda di rete (sia WIRELESS che ETHERNET , meglio averle sempre tutte e due) nel kernel

...atheros

cerca in device-drivers-->network_device_support

accertati che vengano poi viste dal sistema e poi decidi come vuoi utilizzarle (NetworkManager ??? o altro)

----------

## pierino_89

Sarebbe anche interessante avere l'output di:

"dmesg"

"ifconfig -a" (mostra tutte le interfacce di rete, attive e non)

"lspci -k" (stessa cosa di lspci, ma mostra anche il modulo usato per far funzionare la periferica)

----------

## source-based

dmesg:

```

[    1.455630] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0

[    1.456692] ACPI : EC: GPE = 0x3, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    1.456987] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:00:01.0

[    1.457048] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:01.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    1.457117] vgaarb: loaded

[    1.457171] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:01.0

[    1.457426] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    1.457751] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    1.459776] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    1.459859] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009f400-0x0009ffff]

[    1.459863] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xb4b1f000-0xb7ffffff]

[    1.459866] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xb537c000-0xb7ffffff]

[    1.459868] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbf77f000-0xbfffffff]

[    1.459870] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbfc00000-0xbfffffff]

[    1.459873] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x11f000000-0x11fffffff]

[    1.460282] Switched to clocksource hpet

[    1.465388] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    1.465467] ACPI: bus type PNP registered

[    1.465815] system 00:00: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec01fff] could not be reserved

[    1.465878] system 00:00: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    1.465942] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    1.466229] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    1.466353] system 00:02: [io  0x0400-0x04cf] could not be reserved

[    1.466415] system 00:02: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    1.466477] system 00:02: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    1.466536] system 00:02: [io  0x0680-0x06ff] has been reserved

[    1.466596] system 00:02: [io  0x077a] has been reserved

[    1.466655] system 00:02: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    1.466714] system 00:02: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    1.466773] system 00:02: [io  0x0c50-0x0c52] has been reserved

[    1.466832] system 00:02: [io  0x0c6c] has been reserved

[    1.466890] system 00:02: [io  0x0c6f] has been reserved

[    1.466948] system 00:02: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cdb] has been reserved

[    1.467007] system 00:02: [io  0x0840-0x0847] has been reserved

[    1.467068] system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    1.467227] system 00:03: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    1.467289] system 00:03: [mem 0xffc00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    1.467373] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    1.467543] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    1.467655] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs ETD0509 PNP0f13 (active)

[    1.468513] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 6 devices

[    1.468569] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered

[    1.473202] pci 0000:00:01.0: can't claim BAR 6 [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]: address conflict with reserved [mem 0xffc00000-0xffffffff]

[    1.473281] pci 0000:05:00.0: can't claim BAR 6 [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff pref]: no compatible bridge window

[    1.473398] pci 0000:00:01.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xf0260000-0xf027ffff pref]

[    1.473462] pci 0000:00:02.2: PCI bridge to [bus 01-04]

[    1.473521] pci 0000:00:02.2:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.473584] pci 0000:00:02.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf1000000-0xf1ffffff]

[    1.473646] pci 0000:00:02.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf00fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.473714] pci 0000:05:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xf0180000-0xf018ffff pref]

[    1.473775] pci 0000:00:02.3: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    1.473836] pci 0000:00:02.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf0100000-0xf01fffff]

[    1.473905] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.473908] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.473912] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.473916] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff]

[    1.473919] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff]

[    1.473923] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff]

[    1.473927] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    1.473930] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    1.473934] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    1.473937] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    1.473940] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 14 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

[    1.473944] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 15 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

[    1.473948] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 16 [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff]

[    1.473951] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 17 [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff]

[    1.473955] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 18 [mem 0xe0000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    1.473958] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 19 [mem 0xfc000000-0xfed3ffff]

[    1.473962] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 20 [mem 0xfed45000-0xffffffff]

[    1.473966] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.473969] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf1000000-0xf1ffffff]

[    1.473973] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf00fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.473977] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xf0100000-0xf01fffff]

[    1.474093] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    1.474586] TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    1.474780] TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    1.475007] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

[    1.475133] TCP: reno registered

[    1.475194] UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    1.475282] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    1.475538] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    1.475634] pci 0000:00:01.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    1.630933] pci 0000:01:00.0: set MSI_INTX_DISABLE_BUG flag

[    1.631013] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    1.631138] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    2.446173] Freeing initrd memory: 3312K (ffff880037978000 - ffff880037cb4000)

[    2.446259] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    2.446321] software IO TLB [mem 0xbb77f000-0xbf77f000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800bb77f000-ffff8800bf77efff]

[    2.446493] Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1

[    2.446762] perf: AMD NB counters detected

[    2.446819] perf: AMD L2I counters detected

[    2.446923] LVT offset 0 assigned for vector 0x400

[    2.446997] perf: AMD IBS detected (0x000000ff)

[    2.447772] futex hash table entries: 1024 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    2.447904] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    2.447993] audit: type=2000 audit(1416942755.320:1): initialized

[    2.448883] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    2.448969] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    2.449334] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    2.449464] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    2.449981] ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

[    2.450103] OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

[    2.450684] gfs2: GFS2 installed

[    2.450753] msgmni has been set to 6675

[    2.451298] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    2.451364] io scheduler noop registered

[    2.451422] io scheduler deadline registered

[    2.451498] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    2.452319] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    2.453194] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    2.456330] brd: module loaded

[    2.458018] loop: module loaded

[    2.458236] Atheros(R) L2 Ethernet Driver - version 2.2.3

[    2.458293] Copyright (c) 2007 Atheros Corporation.

[    2.464488] alx 0000:01:00.0 eth0: Qualcomm Atheros AR816x/AR817x Ethernet [30:65:ec:1c:9c:a4]

[    2.464669] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD0,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    2.473310] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.473379] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.473698] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.473970] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    2.474375] TCP: cubic registered

[    2.474436] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.475025] registered taskstats version 1

[    2.476080] drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

[    2.476786] Freeing unused kernel memory: 812K (ffffffff816c8000 - ffffffff81793000)

[    2.484340] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    2.621000] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    2.880281] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    2.880563] ahci 0000:00:11.0: irq 72 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.880636] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 2 ports 6 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    2.880643] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp fbs pio slum part 

[    2.882686] scsi0 : ahci

[    2.882927] scsi1 : ahci

[    2.883082] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xf024e000 port 0xf024e100 irq 72

[    2.883087] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xf024e000 port 0xf024e180 irq 72

[    3.378642] input: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input2

[    3.430886] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    3.431498] ata1.00: ATA-9: WDC WD5000LPVX-22V0TT0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[    3.431503] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.432092] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.432317] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000LPVX-2 1A01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.432979] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    3.432984] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    3.433085] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.433090] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.433150] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.440855] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1397.379 MHz

[    3.470871] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    3.472368] ata2.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ8D2Q, 1.10, max UDMA/133

[    3.473529] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.475756] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ8D2Q   1.10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.503337] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    3.503343] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    3.503667] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    3.512526]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    3.513329] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.550059] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    3.550156] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    3.652558] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    3.704372] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    3.835726] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[    3.906041] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    3.906045] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    3.914482] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.920570] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.926747] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.931392] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    3.935534] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    3.949510] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    3.972400] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30300]-ms

[    3.980566] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    3.981331] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    3.988884] megasas: 06.803.01.00-rc1 Mon. Mar. 10 17:00:00 PDT 2014

[    3.995840] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.07.00.08-k.

[    4.019343] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 10.2.8001.0.

[    4.019348] Copyright(c) 2004-2014 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    4.029966] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    4.050621] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    4.050700] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    4.050729] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    4.050799] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    4.051781] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    4.052249] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    4.052559] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.052577] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    4.052591] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    4.052604] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    4.052664] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xf024c000

[    4.071021] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    4.071219] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    4.071224] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.071227] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.071231] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.16.5-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    4.071233] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    4.071578] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.071597] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    4.072203] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.072218] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    4.072228] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    4.072240] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    4.072281] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 17, io mem 0xf024a000

[    4.091038] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    4.091255] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    4.091260] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.091263] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.091267] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.16.5-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    4.091270] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    4.091643] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.091684] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    4.130052] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    4.134626] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    4.139298] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    4.144256] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    4.144275] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    4.144526] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 73 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.144535] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 74 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.144543] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 75 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.144788] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    4.144793] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.144797] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    4.144800] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.16.5-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    4.144803] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

[    4.145123] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.145172] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.145443] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    4.145454] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    4.148009] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    4.148014] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.148017] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    4.148020] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.16.5-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    4.148023] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

[    4.148365] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.148385] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.163633] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    4.163637] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    4.362126] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    4.362309] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.27.0-ioctl (2013-10-30) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    4.411176] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    4.419431] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    4.424249] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    4.591196] raid6: sse2x1    1088 MB/s

[    4.621270] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b3d6

[    4.621277] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    4.621280] usb 2-1: Product: HD WebCam

[    4.621283] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: SunplusIT INC.

[    4.761204] raid6: sse2x2    1379 MB/s

[    4.931269] raid6: sse2x4    1660 MB/s

[    4.931276] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (1660 MB/s)

[    4.931278] raid6: using ssse3x2 recovery algorithm

[    4.931405] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    4.931942] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    4.932263] xor: automatically using best checksumming function:

[    5.031262]    avx       :  4181.600 MB/sec

[    5.033960] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    5.033965] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    5.033967] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    5.059194] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    5.063849] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    5.067983] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    5.124253] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    5.140134] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    5.140138] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    5.140140] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    5.140141] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    5.173032] fuse init (API version 7.23)

[    5.203242] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    5.433302] EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    5.433436] EXT2-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (244)

[    5.438524] EXT4-fs (sda3): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem

[    5.438527] EXT4-fs (sda3): write access will be enabled during recovery

[    5.891433] EXT4-fs (sda3): recovery complete

[    5.904816] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    7.982907] systemd-udevd[1873]: starting version 216

[    8.135989] random: systemd-udevd urandom read with 97 bits of entropy available

[    8.535473] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:01.1: irq 76 for MSI/MSI-X

[    8.535579] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: irq 77 for MSI/MSI-X

[    8.555761] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    8.556019] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    8.556035] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    8.556082] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: irq 18, io mem 0xf024d000

[    8.568145] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3

[    8.568584] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    8.568752] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input4

[    8.616429] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    8.616437] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    8.616440] usb usb5: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    8.616444] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.16.5-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    8.616447] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    8.616544] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    8.616632] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    8.617334] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.617356] hub 5-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    8.617439] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input5

[    8.617547] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    8.617681] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input6

[    8.617755] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    8.618729] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    8.618745] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    8.618773] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xf024b000

[    8.676697] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    8.676704] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    8.676708] usb usb6: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    8.676711] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.16.5-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    8.676714] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    8.677083] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.677103] hub 6-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    8.723894] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    8.724267] ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

[    8.724512] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    8.724541] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: No _BQC method, cannot determine initial brightness

[    8.725031] acpi device:00: registered as cooling_device2

[    8.726241] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input7

[    8.740445] sound hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig: line_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    8.740453] sound hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    8.740457] sound hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    8.740460] sound hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    8.740462] sound hdaudioC0D0:    dig-out=0x3/0x0

[    8.740465] sound hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    8.784760] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    8.784765] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS0] (44 C)

[    8.785225] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

[    8.785228] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS1] (24 C)

[    8.790375] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    8.790388] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    8.857932] acpi-cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data

[    8.864322] systemd-udevd[1900]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp1s0f0

[    8.864531] sound hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[    8.864537] sound hdaudioC1D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    8.864541] sound hdaudioC1D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x21/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    8.864544] sound hdaudioC1D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    8.864547] sound hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[    8.864550] sound hdaudioC1D0:      Mic=0x1b

[    8.885541] rtc_cmos 00:01: RTC can wake from S4

[    8.886306] rtc_cmos 00:01: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    8.886346] rtc_cmos 00:01: alarms up to one month, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    8.941448] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000b00-0x0000000000000b07 conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000b00-0x0000000000000b0f (\_SB_.PCI0.SMBS.SMB0) (20140424/utaddress-258)

[    8.941462] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    9.012147] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    9.184288] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    9.287412] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input8

[    9.372705] usb 6-2: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    9.421102] kvm: disabled by bios

[    9.443543] kvm: disabled by bios

[    9.557729] usb 6-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04ca, idProduct=300b

[    9.557737] usb 6-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    9.682868] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    9.798202] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    9.798875] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (KABINI 0x1002:0x9838 0x1025:0x076B).

[    9.798903] [drm] register mmio base: 0xF0200000

[    9.798904] [drm] register mmio size: 262144

[    9.798920] [drm] doorbell mmio base: 0xF0800000

[    9.798922] [drm] doorbell mmio size: 8388608

[    9.811118] ATOM BIOS: AMD

[    9.811182] [drm] Changing default dispclk from 400Mhz to 600Mhz

[    9.811197] radeon 0000:00:01.0: VRAM: 512M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000001FFFFFFF (512M used)

[    9.811202] radeon 0000:00:01.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000020000000 - 0x000000005FFFFFFF

[    9.811204] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=512M, BAR=256M

[    9.811206] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[    9.811352] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 1709282 kiB

[    9.811354] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    9.811366] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    9.811411] [drm] radeon: 512M of VRAM memory ready

[    9.811414] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[    9.811417] [drm] Loading KABINI Microcode

[    9.883325] radeon 0000:00:01.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

[    9.883332] radeon 0000:00:01.0: Falling back to user helper

[    9.884074] cik_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/KABINI_pfp.bin"

[    9.884079] [drm:cik_init] *ERROR* Failed to load firmware!

[    9.884084] radeon 0000:00:01.0: Fatal error during GPU init

[    9.884090] [drm] radeon: finishing device.

[    9.891296] [TTM] Finalizing pool allocator

[    9.891305] [TTM] Finalizing DMA pool allocator

[    9.891397] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Used memory at exit: 0 kiB

[    9.891401] [drm] radeon: ttm finalized

[    9.891768] radeon: probe of 0000:00:01.0 failed with error -12

[    9.930719] ath: phy0: WB335 1-ANT card detected

[    9.937537] ath: phy0: Enable LNA combining

[    9.938649] ath: phy0: ASPM enabled: 0x42

[    9.938653] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x65

[    9.938654] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[    9.938659] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[    9.938660] ath: Regpair used: 0x65

[    9.964064] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[    9.964552] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9565 Rev:1 mem=0xffffc90005700000, irq=32

[   10.122969] systemd-udevd[1893]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp5s0

[   10.980882] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   10.980888] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   10.980891] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   10.980896] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.980900] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.980903] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.980907] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.980910] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   11.999732] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   12.283626] Adding 524284k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:524284k 

[   12.349094] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

```

ifconfig

```

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536                                                                                                                                                    

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0                                                                                                                                                       

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 48  bytes 3840 (3.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 48  bytes 3840 (3.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp5s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether a4:db:30:60:07:aa  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

ifconfig -a

```

enp1s0f0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 30:65:ec:1c:9c:a4  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 28  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 48  bytes 3840 (3.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 48  bytes 3840 (3.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp5s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether a4:db:30:60:07:aa  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

lspci -k

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Root Complex

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8240 / R3 Series]

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b

        Kernel modules: radeon

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini HDMI/DP Audio

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 0

00:02.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Functions 5:1

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Functions 5:1

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_hcd

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

        Kernel modules: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 39)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b

        Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

        Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 39)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

        Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 39)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b

        Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

        Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 39)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

        Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b

        Kernel modules: i2c_piix4

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 5

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 13)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b

        Kernel driver in use: alx

01:00.1 SD Host controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 3010 (rev 13)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b

05:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc Device 0632

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

        Kernel modules: ath9k

```

Last edited by source-based on Tue Nov 25, 2014 10:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pierino_89

Di per sé pare tutto in ordine, a parte il fatto che le schede sono down.

Per utilizzarle devi riportarle in up con

```
ifconfig nomeinterfaccia up
```

Vediamo in particolare se il wifi ha qualche problema cercando le reti disponibili:

```
ifconfig wlp5s0 up

iwlist scan

```

e, in caso di errori,

```
dmesg | tail -n 20
```

----------

## source-based

Nessun errore.Iwlist ritorna una lista di AP come previsto.Non è il caso di guardare i file di configurazione?

----------

## pierino_89

File di configurazione non dovresti usarne, a meno che tu non voglia usare un gestore delle connessioni.

Personalmente ti consiglio wicd su un ambiente desktop snello, oppure NetworkManager. Se invece vuoi configurare manualmente wpa_supplicant dovresti postare il suo output.

----------

## sabayonino

a parte che prima di output non ne ho visti 

comunque ...

nessuna scheda ha preso un IP

ammesso che in fase di confgurazione del sistema abbia settato bene la rete

magari con un dhcp (o statico) quantomeno provare con il cavo. giusto per far partire la rete

----------

## source-based

@ sabayonino

Non ho capito a quale output ti riferisci......se occorre qualche dato, lo posso postare tranquillamente.

Non ho la possibilità di usare il cavo per fare delle prove.

Forse da qualche parte devo specificare di usare DHCPCD con  l'interfaccia wlp5s0,ma in quale file?

@pierino_89

Per il momento propendo per wpa_supplicant,visto che non ho ancora installato X e tutto il resto.

Mi basta che funzioni la rete,poi provvederò a fornire Gentoo di ambiente Desktop.

Ecco il risultato di cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf  :

```

# La riga sottostante non deve essere cambiata altrimenti non funziona

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Assicurarsi che solo root possa leggere la configurazione WPA

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Lasciare che wpa_supplicant si occupi della scansione e della selezione AP

ap_scan=1

```

----------

## pierino_89

 *source-based wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @pierino_89
> 
> Per il momento propendo per wpa_supplicant,visto che non ho ancora installato X e tutto il resto.
> ...

 

Prima ho citato Wicd proprio perché ha un comodissimo client ncurses che puoi usare senza X   :Razz: 

----------

## source-based

Sto installando wicd,vediamo se mi è di aiuto.

PS: a domani forse  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## source-based

Ho installato wicd,ma come si usa? Nella man page dice di fare riferimento ad altre man page che non esistono!

----------

## pierino_89

Devi compilarlo con la use "ncurses" per avere quell'interfaccia, di base ha solo quella gtk. Poi lanci "wicd-curses".

----------

## source-based

Ci ho messo un giorno per compilarlo   :Crying or Very sad:  Vabbe ora aspetto un altro per compilarlo con ncurses  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## source-based

A qquanto pare ci sono problemi secondo Python(sembra scritto in python)

```

wicd-curses

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/wicd/curses/wicd-curses.py", line 52, in <module>

    from wicd import dbusmanager

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 93, in <module>

    DBUS_MANAGER = DBusManager()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 57, in __init__

    self._bus = dbus.SystemBus()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 194, in __new__

    private=private)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 100, in __new__

    bus = BusConnection.__new__(subclass, bus_type, mainloop=mainloop)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 122, in __new__

    bus = cls._new_for_bus(address_or_type, mainloop=mainloop)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

```

----------

## pierino_89

Sembra che dbus non sia avviato. Prova ad avviarlo e riprova

----------

## source-based

Ho lanciato 

```
 emerge dbus
```

e lo sta installando..lo devo aggiungere con

```
 rc-update add dbus default
```

 ?

----------

## source-based

Risolto! Ho ricompilato WCID con USE="ncursers dbus" e ora funziona benissimo! Grazie a tutti ragazzi  :Embarassed: 

----------

## source-based

Ho di nuovo un problema con la rete(su un'altra installazione).Ho fatto come in precedenza,solo che wicd non rileva alcuna rete. Mi sono assicurato che wlp5so(interfaccia wifi sul mio PC) fosse up,e di default non lo è. Poco importa,la metto up manualmente ma non cambia il messaggio di wicd :"no wireless networks round".Il driver corretto c'è perché ho compilato il kernel poco fa e ifconfig rileva perfettamente l'interfaccia.Iwlist riesce ad effettuare lo scan senza problemi, dbus è installato e aggiunto al runlevel corretto quindi non da cosa possa dipendere

----------

## pierino_89

Il log di wicd dice qualcosa in merito?

----------

## source-based

Scusate per il disturbo,era un problem banalissimo.

Siccome l'interfaccia di rete wireless era down(non avevo configurato wlp5s0 per essere messa up in automatico all'avvio)  al primo avvio di wicd,non è stata rilevata da quest'ultimo e quindi non trovava nessuna rete.È bastato aggiungere wlp5s0,manualmente alla lista di interfacce disponibili nel menu di wicd.

Scusate ancora.

----------

